# Precision Stud Sensor 5000



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a Zircon stud finder for years and it was always kinda spotty and so much so I had to triple check its findings. Neighbor bought one of these at Costco and I was sold...but they were sold out. Waited months and they have them again. Not sure if thats a nation wide thing or not so may not be useful info for you. 

$49 all day on Amazon but picked one up for $35 today at Costco! 

http://www.precisionstudsensors.com/products/profinder_5000.php

Sorta goofy to be excited by this but I am...had to share.

Best stud finder since my wife :shifty:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to have a Franklin stud finder. Still haven't seen them in the stores.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

From everything I can tell this is a blue version of the Franklin.

I used my neighbors a few weekends back to hang shelves in the garage and this thing is an order of magnitude better than the old zircon I had always used.

I went into Costco today for something else and was just by chance passing by a whole pallet at mine. Feel like finding all the studs in the house right now...and I am not sure if I should share that.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought a $60 Zircon a few years ago thinking Id never have the problems again that I had with cheaper finders. Its about 50/50 on studs but is great with detecting metal and wires so thats all it ever gets used for now.

For the last few years Ive been using my knuckle, which is about 99.9% accurate. Its a little trickier with plaster than drywall but experience is key.


----------

